

Heartbleed Bug Health Report Of The 5,000 Most Popular Domains - trendspotter
https://zmap.io/heartbleed/certificates.html

======
Skalman
I note that mozilla.org is on that list. Does anybody know if they're
affected?

~~~
aipe5muc5ahZ3n
According to [1], only Persona and Firefox Accounts were affected, and were
fixed when Amazon patched the vulnerability.

1: [https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2014/04/08/heartbleed-
secu...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2014/04/08/heartbleed-security-
advisory/)

